# moss in the pond



## stemag (10 Jun 2013)

hi all just wondering i have built a water feature in my pond with a large plant pot filled with large stones and water coming through the top will willow or java moss live on the this it will be out of the water but will have water trickeling over it and would it survive our winters thanks


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jun 2013)

Hi all,
Willow moss (_Fontinalis antipyretica_) is fine with our winters, but needs to be submerged. Java moss isn't hardy. Stringy moss (_Leptodictyon riparium_) would work as it is hardy and will grow wet emersed.

This is my garden pond, I made terraces out of the limestone rubble I dug out of the hole and the are now covered in moss (you can see it on the left hand side of the photo). It grows immersed and emersed as the water level fluctuates, and maybe _Calliergonella cuspidata <Calliergonella cuspidata - Flowgrow Aquatic Plant Database>._










cheers Darrel


----------



## stemag (10 Jun 2013)

thanks for that dw 1305 nice pond by the way


----------



## BigTom (10 Jun 2013)

Immense pond Darrel. Reminds me of the amazing Glasgow botanics carnivorous plant house (not my photo) -


----------



## dw1305 (10 Jun 2013)

Hi all,


BigTom said:


> Immense pond Darrel





stemag said:


> nice pond by the way


Thanks, the water is rapidly disappearing under all the plants, so I'll have to have a thin at some point. One problem is that I've had a few sedges from field courses etc that I couldn't identify, so I've taken a bit and stored it in the pond until it fruited so I could get an ID. The result of all of this is that I now have a pond full of rampant sedges, and I still don't know what they were. One or two I have been able to identify (like _Carex hirta_ and _C. pseudocyperus_), but now I can't remember we they came from now.


BigTom said:


> Reminds me of the amazing Glasgow botanics carnivorous plant house


Never been, but that looks just gorgeous. I'd really like a shady glasshouse, there were a couple at Munich Botanic Gardens that had me thinking about what I might like if I won the lottery.....










<Glasshouse complex: Munich Botanical Garden>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mortis (16 Jun 2013)

How about fissidens ? Its a very hardy mos and should suit your needs nicely. Its almost impossible to kill


----------



## Trevor Pleco (11 Oct 2013)

Thought I would try some riccardia on and near my waterfall, but then our winters are mild compared to the U.K


----------

